

Prey: open source software to recover your stolen laptop - nico
http://preyproject.com/
Also check out http://github.com/tomas/prey
======
teamonkey
This came to my attention two weeks too late for me :(

Has anyone used it? This is exactly the sort of thing that I'd like to install
as soon as my insurance pays out. That and an encrypted FS.

It's a shame that it took someone to steal my stuff for me to realise how
necessary this is.

~~~
nico
Last night I spoke with the creator of Prey, he told me thousands of people
are using it and that about two days ago they had an awesome case here in
Chile where they got a lot of info about the robber, including name, email,
msn account, picture and other relevant data.

------
nico
On github: <http://github.com/tomas/prey/>

